# dalle horrible sur les nouveaux Macbook ???



## calimero007 (23 Mars 2008)

J'en avait entendu parlé, mais je n'avais jamais constaté le problème jusqu'à présent.

et puis j'ai rapporté hier mon macbook pro 15,4 modele 2.2 Ghz acheté à a Fnac pour me prendre une bécane plus compact, et surtout ou je peux changer le disque dur sans problème.
Et bien quelle erreur...
En fait la dalle du nouveau macbook et tout simplement à ch......
On distingue les dégradés a l'oeil nu sur les effets d'ombres autour des fenêtres.
Je ne parle pas des effets de transparence qui ont eux aussi un rendu pour le moins étrange.
Visiblement un passage sur les forums Americains, et on s'aperçoit que c'est un problème connu qui vient du dithering.
Chose amusante Apple vient d'ailleurs de gagner une class action a son encontre sur cette pratique.
Sauf que visiblement sur les nouveaux Macbook ce problème est encore plus flagrant.

Exemples du problème:
Dalle Macbook:






Dalle PC:





D'autres pics plus détaillées sur un site Americain :
http://homepage.mac.com/mlostracco/MacBook/PhotoAlbum174.html

C'est simple le macbook est tout simplement inutilisable.
A moins de fermer les yeux le problème est vraiment trop génant.
comment même au nom du coup on peut oser sortir une telle dalle ?
JE n'ai encore jamais vu une dalle d'entrée de gamme aussi pourrie.
Même l'EEPC n'a pas ce problème 

JE vais donc le retourner à la FNAC, je ne sais pas encore si je ferais un échange ou un remboursement.
Le problème semble bien être matériel, Linux sur le même Macbook à le problème également

Alors un conseil avant l'achat d'un nouveau Macbook, prenez le dans une boutique ou vous pouvez vous le faire changer ou rembourser sans problème.


----------



## .Spirit (23 Mars 2008)

Waw !

C'est bien un problème datant de la dernière révision ?
Je ne constate pas ça sur mon Macbook Late 2007...

En tout cas tu as raison, ça doit être très difficile à l'usage !
Economies économies...

PS: habitué de clubic ?


----------



## calimero007 (23 Mars 2008)

En fait j'avais dans les mains il y a 15 jours un modèle Black 2.2Ghz et je n'avais pas le problème.
J'ai vu ce problème maintenant que j'y pense sur un macbook pro d'expo à la Fnac et en fait j'ai pensé que c'était un bug logiciel sur le modèle d'expo.
Visiblement même le macbook pro n'est pas à l'abris du problème.


----------



## .Spirit (23 Mars 2008)

hum...

En y réfléchissant ce ne serait pas un problème de drivers ?
Parce-que dans les dégradés, l'agencement des pixels me fait penser ça...


----------



## calimero007 (23 Mars 2008)

J'ai le même problème en testant avec un linux en LiveCD (la dernière beta d'Ubuntu)


----------



## .Spirit (23 Mars 2008)

Ah ok, donc c'est hardware, j'avais oublié que tu avais essayé en liveCD.

Euuh... ben à part changer d'écran alors, je vois pas...


----------



## adrenergique (23 Mars 2008)

whaou, c'est moche ça! Beaucoup d'entre vous sont touchés?


----------



## calimero007 (23 Mars 2008)

éviter les macbook pour le moment.... :-(


----------



## adrenergique (23 Mars 2008)

Tu vas le rendre j'imagine.

Mais est-ce que quelqu'un a recueilli la position d'apple sur le sujet (un touché qui aurait appelé le sav).


----------



## calimero007 (23 Mars 2008)

Aucun problème pour eux
Ils y avait une Class Action aux USA concernant ce problème et Apple à gagner.
En gros on l'a donc dans le c....


----------



## calimero007 (23 Mars 2008)

a savoir consulter le site de clubic par exemple et nous donner à chaque fois le résultat et surtout le modèle de macbook


----------



## Trompe la Mort (23 Mars 2008)

Sans déc, j'ai exactement le même dégradé pas beau sur mon iBook et sur mon écran externe 19" si je règle mon écran en milliers de couleurs, et que je le penche au delà de l'angle de vision utilisable d'un écran TN, comme sur la photo

Par contre, en utilisation normale (en millions de couleurs, écran correctement orienté) aucun problème.

Pour avoir utilisé aussi un MacBook, s'il avait eu un écran plus mauvais que celui de mon iBook, ça m'aurait sauté aux yeux, et c'était pas le cas, alors j'ai des doutes sur la véracité de ce "problème".


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2008)

ce sujet est placer sous haute surveillance :modo:


----------



## calimero007 (23 Mars 2008)

Trompelamort
sans vouloir faire mon chieur ce n'est pas parceque tu n'as pas le problème que le problème n'existe pas.
Il y suffit de taper Macbook + dithering sur google et tu verras que le problème est connu.
quand à l'orientation de l'ecran il est volontairement comme cela pour la photo mais le resultat est identique sauf si j'incline mon écran à 90° mais desolé je n'arrive pas a bosser avec un ecran à 90* je mesure 1m93 et je dois incliner plus l'écran pour pouvoir bosser.

La question et de savoir si sur les nouveaux macbook c'est toujours aussi aléatoire sur ces défauts ou si tous les nouveaux macbook ont le problème.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (23 Mars 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> Trompelamort
> sans vouloir faire mon chieur ce n'est pas parceque tu n'as pas le problème que le problème n'existe pas.
> Il y suffit de taper Macbook + dithering sur google et tu verras que le problème est connu.
> quand à l'orientation de l'ecran il est volontairement comme cela pour la photo mais le resultat est identique sauf si j'incline mon écran à 90° mais desolé je n'arrive pas a bosser avec un ecran à 90* je mesure 1m93 et je dois incliner plus l'écran pour pouvoir bosser.
> ...


Pas de problème, on est là pour discuter.

Incliner l'écran si tu es grand, ok, mais il ne faut surtout pas regarder un écran TN par en dessous, idéalement tes yeux doivent être perpendiculaires à la dalle quand tu regardes le haut de l'écran. C'est comme ça que tu auras la meilleure image.

Pour éviter de fatiguer, il faut aussi que le haut de l'écran soit à la hauteur de tes yeux. Il y a des supports pour surélever les portables :




Essaie ça avec un clavier et une souris Bluetooth, tu me remercieras plus tard !


----------



## Tox (23 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas si ça fait avancer le schmilblick, mais sur mon MB mid 2007, ce truc n'arrive pas. Par contre, je déteste son peu d'homogénéité (défaut que je constate sur presque que toutes les dalles de portable).


----------



## adrenergique (23 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça fait avancer le schmilblick, mais sur mon MB mid 2007, ce truc n'arrive pas. Par contre, je déteste son peu d'homogénéité (défaut que je constate sur presque que toutes les dalles de portable).



C'était le cas aussi sur mon MB late 2006. L'homogénéité était pas au top...


----------



## Tox (23 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> C'était le cas aussi sur mon MB late 2006. L'homogénéité était pas au top...


C'est à cause du néon... Pas grand chose à espérer tant qu'ils ne changeront pas le mode de rétro-éclairage. Le led apporte un petit plus, mais ce n'est pas encore ça...


----------



## adrenergique (23 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> C'est à cause du néon... Pas grand chose à espérer tant qu'ils ne changeront pas le mode de rétro-éclairage. Le led apporte un petit plus, mais ce n'est pas encore ça...



Sur le MBP c'est vrai que c'est mieux. J'en arrivais même à me demander si tout le néon éclairait sur mon ex MB.... C'est pour dire :rateau:


----------



## Tox (23 Mars 2008)

Perso, j'attends ça. Peut-être une raison dans le futur de passer à la gamme pro...


----------



## adrenergique (23 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Perso, j'attends ça. Peut-être une raison dans le futur de passer à la gamme pro...



Moi aussi, mais ca dure.....


----------



## Tox (23 Mars 2008)

Malheureusement... 

Tout ce qui tourne autour de l'affichage LCD et de son potentiel semble au ralenti, que ce soit en matière de HD (à part deux consoles et quelques chaînes, quid de la haute définition en ce début 2008 en Europe ?) comme de technologie d'affichage (à quand du noir noir ?).

J'ai le sentiment que les constructeurs vont attendre le renouvellement du parc de TV pour passer à autre chose. Il risque d'y avoir des grincements de dents du côté des consommateurs...


----------



## calimero007 (23 Mars 2008)

je viens d'échanger mon macbook modèle penryn contre un macbook noir 2.2Ghz et je n'ai plus le problème.
Il y avait bien un soucis sur ma dalle.
J'espère qu'il s'agissait bien d'un problème sur ma dalle et non sur tout les macbook penryn
Bon courage pour les prochains acheteurs, moi je garde mon ancien modèle


----------



## Tox (24 Mars 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> je viens d'échanger mon macbook modèle penryn contre un macbook noir 2.2Ghz et je n'ai plus le problème.
> Il y avait bien un soucis sur ma dalle.
> J'espère qu'il s'agissait bien d'un problème sur ma dalle et non sur tout les macbook penryn
> Bon courage pour les prochains acheteurs, moi je garde mon ancien modèle


 Tant mieux ! 

Par contre, je m'en vais faire un tour du côté de la FNAC, histoire de regarder ces nouvelles dalles de plus près.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Mars 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> je viens d'échanger mon macbook modèle penryn contre un macbook noir 2.2Ghz et je n'ai plus le problème.
> Il y avait bien un soucis sur ma dalle.
> J'espère qu'il s'agissait bien d'un problème sur ma dalle et non sur tout les macbook penryn
> Bon courage pour les prochains acheteurs, moi je garde mon ancien modèle



Ça m'étonnerait quand même que ce soit le cas sur tous les MacBook de la génération actuelle, car sur mon MacBook 1ère génération, même en passant en mode "milliers de couleurs", ça reste  10 fois mieux que le défaut présenté sur la photo au début de ce fil.
Il faudrait un rendu en 512 couleurs pour un résultat aussi dégueulasse, donc je penche plutôt pour un défaut isolé.

Ceci dit, on est tous d'accord pour dire que l'écran du MacBook n'est pas terrible, question homogénéité, couleurs et contraste...


----------



## shenrone (24 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas si mon soucis s'inscrit dans le fil de ce post, mais j'ai moi aussi un affichage pas terrible sur mon Macbook (late 2007) qui se voit principalement sur les menu en transparence (surtout ceux de la barre de menu), j'ai l'impression d'avoir un quadrillage de mon écran, c'est difficile à définir, et je sais pas si ça se verra sur une photo, mais j'essaierai d'en faire une...

En réalité après avoir relu l'intégralité de ce sujet, j'ai vu que j'avais le même soucis que sur les photos mise en lien dans le premier post, vu le déni d'apple à son encontre, j'imagine que je n'ai aucun recours?


----------



## Frodon (24 Mars 2008)

@Calimero

Dis moi, avant de poster ton message, tu avais bien fait attention que tu étais en millions de couleurs?

Car perso j'arrive à reproduire ce problème sur mon MacBook Late-2006 *si et seulement si* je me mets en milliers de couleur ET je me mets dans le même angle de vision que sur ta photo du MacBook... Qui soit dit en passant, n'est pas un angle d'usage normal (ou alors tu as une drôle de conception du confort de vision).


----------



## calimero007 (24 Mars 2008)

Shenrone c'est exactement le problème que j'avais avec la transparence....
Il est vrai que c'est difficile à imaginer lorsque l'on a pas se problème .
En revanche je ne savais pas que des anciens modèles étaient en cause également.
J'ai déjà eu une dizaine de Macbook entre les mains et je n'avais jamais eu ce cas là.
Je pense qu'il s'agit donc d'un défaut il qu'il faudrait faire jouer la garantie....


----------



## calimero007 (24 Mars 2008)

oui je suis bien en million de couleur non mais quand même :-(


----------



## shenrone (24 Mars 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> Shenrone c'est exactement le problème que j'avais avec la transparence....
> Il est vrai que c'est difficile à imaginer lorsque l'on a pas se problème .
> En revanche je ne savais pas que des anciens modèles étaient en cause également.
> J'ai déjà eu une dizaine de Macbook entre les mains et je n'avais jamais eu ce cas là.
> Je pense qu'il s'agit donc d'un défaut il qu'il faudrait faire jouer la garantie....



J'ai acheté mon Mac chez ICLG (il semble que ce soit un peu le mouton noir du monde Apple) que pense tu qu'ils peuvent faire?


----------



## pumauer (24 Mars 2008)

J'ai un Macbook acheté en début d'année. Pas de problème de ce genre...


----------



## busycoolcats (24 Mars 2008)

J'ai acheté mon MacBook vendredi et effectivement j'ai ce problème mais uniquement si je me penche et que je place ma tete a hauteur du clavier. Donc finalement ce problème n'est pas très gênant je trouve.


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

busycoolcats a dit:


> J'ai acheté mon MacBook vendredi et effectivement j'ai ce problème mais uniquement si je me penche et que je place ma tete a hauteur du clavier. Donc finalement ce problème n'est pas très gênant je trouve.



MDR

Bonne remarque, tu utilises rarement ton mac avec ta tête collée au clavier


----------



## calimero007 (24 Mars 2008)

Je vais tenter d'expliquer à nouveau pour certaine personne..Sur ma photo j'ai volontairement penché l'écran histoire de faire apparaître le pb, ayant un appareil photo de base, je n'arrivait pas à faire apparaître les défauts.

Quoiqu'il en soit pour les personnes n'ayant pas le pb c'est super, je ne l'ai plus sur le modèle black, en revanche qu'on arrête de dire que le problème n'existe pas, ou qu'on utilise mal son macbook sous prétexte que chez vous tout fonctionne c'est usant.
J'ai encore les 2 macbook devant moi le nouveau modèle et son problème de dalle et le l'ancien modèle.
avec la même inclinaison d'écran, le même profil de couleur, l'affichage n'a rien à voir sur l'un je distingue les dégradés de gris, et une sorte de mosaïque sur la transparence des menus et sur l'autre rien ou alors il faut vraiment que j'incline au max l'écran pour distinguer les dégradés.

Il y a donc bien un problème sur certaines dalles...et j'ai bien dis "certaines" dalles....

Ce n'est pas parceque je n'ai pas de pixels morts sur mon écran que les pixels morts n'existent pas....


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> Je vais tenter d'expliquer à nouveau pour certaine personne..Sur ma photo j'ai volontairement penché l'écran histoire de faire apparaître le pb, ayant un appareil photo de base, je n'arrivait pas à faire apparaître les défauts.
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit pour les personnes n'ayant pas le pb c'est super, je ne l'ai plus sur le modèle black, en revanche qu'on arrête de dire que le problème n'existe pas, ou qu'on utilise mal son macbook sous prétexte que chez vous tout fonctionne c'est usant.
> J'ai encore les 2 macbook devant moi le nouveau modèle et son problème de dalle et le l'ancien modèle.
> ...



Pour ma part je n'ai jamais nié que ton problème existe... Je m'amusais juste de la réponse de busycoolcats... 

Mais sans rancugne, ne t'inquiètes pas!


----------



## shenrone (24 Mars 2008)

Je confirme le pixel mort et les dalles defecteuses existent, j'ai les deux 

Que faire ?


----------



## Ralfix (24 Mars 2008)

Marrant moi je trouve la dalle meilleure sur les derniers macbook (angle vertical) que la génération d'avant. Mais ca peut-être subjectif.

Concernant le pb Clubic, en allant sur le site je constate que le dégradé de bleu est bien rendu mais pas tout à fait celui de gris. Je n'ai pas comparé avec un PC mais j'ai m'impression qu'il s'agit seulement de la façon dont le navigateur traite les codes couleur.

En effet la pub bleue est un flash, tandis que le fond gris est obtenu par css et pas par une image. L'ecran n'a rien à voir avec ça.


----------



## calimero007 (24 Mars 2008)

Si je prends 2 macbook avec les mêmes paramètrages et que le rendu deconne cela ne vient pas du site web mais bien de la machine.
De plus les ombres dans MacOSX ainsi que la transparence des menus n'a rien à voir avec CSS et le rendu du navigateur mais merci quand même :mouais: 
L'affichage d'un site pour expliquer le pb n'était destiné qu'a montrer le défaut.


Afin d'éviter de rester bloquer sur cette histoire de site Web:


----------



## sehkmet (24 Mars 2008)

je regrette de moin en moin davoir acheter mon mbn en aout 2007 derniere rev des gma950 je vois que tte les version apres on des petit probleme ...


----------



## calimero007 (24 Mars 2008)

cela ne concerne pas tous les modèles.
Je dirais même que ce n'est pas lié à un modèle en particulier.
J'ai eu une dizaine de macbook et macbook pro dans les mains et jamais ce soucis avant ce WE.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)

tu as eu un MB defectueux, ca arrive, ca veut pas dire que tous les nouveaux MB deconnent


----------



## shenrone (24 Mars 2008)

Vous pensez qu'Apple fera quelque chose pour moi si je les contacts?


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'Apple fera quelque chose pour moi si je les contacts?



Personne peut te le dire à part eux...

Contactes les, ça coûte rien d'essayer (enfin presque :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'Apple fera quelque chose pour moi si je les contacts?



Tu le seras en les appelants   


 


Ps: Dis-nous ce qu'il en est quant tu auras appelé


----------



## shenrone (24 Mars 2008)

Sans soucis je les appelles demain et vous poste le résultat dès demain


----------



## Ralfix (24 Mars 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> L'affichage d'un site pour expliquer le pb n'était destiné qu'a montrer le défaut.



Et bien dans ce cas c'est ton écran. Moi j'ai un mb de mars et pas de souci (ouf d'ailleurs!)


----------



## shenrone (25 Mars 2008)

Bon et bien je viens d'appeler Apple (et comme je m'y attendais) et il me propose un diagnostic par téléphone, suivis si nécessaire d'un retour en sav pour changer l'écran, maintenant le plus gros risque pour moi c'est de me retrouver avec un écran ayant encore plus de pixel mort


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> tu as eu un MB defectueux, ca arrive, ca veut pas dire que tous les nouveaux MB deconnent



Ce n'est quand même pas aussi simple. Je hurle depuis un moment sur la qualité des dalles proposées par Apple, comme le TN dans les iMacs 20".

Mais bon le consommateur n'est pas non plus hors de responsabilité. A force de demander des machines de moins en moins chères, Apple fini par les faire et ce sont les composants qui trinquent ...

Ce que je regrette juste est de ne pas avoir le choix, c'est à dire dalle TN (262 000 couleurs et angles limités) ou IPS/MVA  (16 millions de couleurs et angles de 170°) au choix sur toutes les gammes.

En attendant va falloir s'y faire et c'est pareil sur PC


----------



## shenrone (25 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce que je regrette juste est de ne pas avoir le choix, c'est à dire dalle TN (262 000 couleurs et angles limités) ou IPS/MVA  (16 millions de couleurs et angles de 170°) au choix sur toutes les gammes.
> 
> En attendant va falloir s'y faire et c'est pareil sur PC




C'est exactement ce dont je rêve:rose:


----------



## Orphanis (25 Mars 2008)

> Mais bon le consommateur n'est pas non plus hors de responsabilité. A force de demander des machines de moins en moins chères, Apple fini par les faire et ce sont les composants qui trinquent ...



Bonsoir,

Excusez-moi mais ça ne me semble pas être un argument recevable. Le consommateur veut payer moins cher un produit qui correspond aux cahiers de charges annoncés. Monsieur n'aurait peut-être payé 1250 euros pour une machine dont il savait que la dalle était défectueuse...Si une entreprise ne peut produire et commercialiser des produits concurrentiels, elle se risque à de grands déboires et elle n'a sûrement pas à faire payer au consommateur les aléas de sa stratégie commerciale. 

Cordialement


----------



## shenrone (25 Mars 2008)

Su





Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Excusez-moi mais ça ne me semble pas être un argument recevable. Le consommateur veut payer moins cher un produit qui correspond aux cahiers de charges annoncés. Monsieur n'aurait peut-être payé 1250 euros pour une machine dont il savait que la dalle était défectueuse...Si une entreprise ne peut produire et commercialiser des produits concurrentiels, elle se risque à de grands déboires et elle n'a sûrement pas à faire payer au consommateur les aléas de sa stratégie commerciale.
> 
> Cordialement


Surtout qu'a configue équivalente les macs sont tout de même des produits déjà bien chère


----------



## calimero007 (25 Mars 2008)

Histoire d'en remettre une couche......

Pour info j'ai echangé mon macbook blanc penryn avec la dalle "à problème" à un pote ou plutot un ancien pote qui m'a donné à la place le modèle 2.2 black avec un HDD de 320Go et 4 Go de RAM
Il préfere le modèle blanc.
Je viens de faire le test avec lui, je lui ai demandé de regarder s'il voyait un défaut sur l'écran, il n'a rien remarqué du tout.
puis je lui ai demandé d'ouvrir une seconde fenêtre (et de bien regarder les effets d'ombres sur l'écran, et là il à bien vu le rendu limite  dégeulasse de la dalle.
En revanche cela ne le derange pas plus que ça donc il s'en fiche.

Puis je suis allé pendant ma pause  voir les modèles d'expo de macbook à la fnac montparnasse.

Les 2 macbook ont les mêmes pb avec les dégradés et la transparence des menus.
Il s'agit de 2 modèles penryn.
En revanche pas de pb avec les 2 Macbook pro penryn.

- sur 3 macbook penryn que j'ai pu voir, les 3 ont le pb
- Il faut vraiment regarder dans le détail les couleurs de l'écran pour se rendre compte du pb, malheureusement c'est comme les pixels morts, une fois le problème détécté, on ne voit que lui :-(


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Excusez-moi mais ça ne me semble pas être un argument recevable. Le consommateur veut payer moins cher un produit qui correspond aux cahiers de charges annoncés. Monsieur n'aurait peut-être payé 1250 euros pour une machine dont il savait que la dalle était défectueuse...Si une entreprise ne peut produire et commercialiser des produits concurrentiels, elle se risque à de grands déboires et elle n'a sûrement pas à faire payer au consommateur les aléas de sa stratégie commerciale.
> 
> Cordialement



Parce que tu crois que c'est différent ailleurs ? Va voir monsieur DELL pour lui dire que son écran est moche, il va pas plus te rembourser ...

Les produits sont concurrentiels, mais comme on tire les prix vers le bas vous verrez de plus en plus de trucs dans ce genre. Et le GMA, tu crois que ce n'est pas moins du foutage de gueule ? Pourtant vous vous précipitez tous dessus. Dans ce cas pourquoi ils mettraient des composants un peu mieux si ça se vend bien équipé n'importe comment ? Et encore une fois ce n'est pas que Apple.

Il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui se rebiffe à chaque fois qu'Apple sacrifie une bonne techno pour être concurrentiel. Maintenant vous en avez le résultat, ne vous plaignez plus !

Le MacUser était connu pour être très exigeant, et c'est une page qui se tourne (probablement avec l'arrivée des masses de switcheurs ...).


----------



## shenrone (25 Mars 2008)

Bon ben le miens par en SAV demain (j'espère qu'il me reviendra en un seul morceau:afraid je vous raconte par l'état de nervosité dans lequel je me trouve (dire que ma femme vas devoir supporter ça pendant plus d'une semaine).

Dites moi les SAV sont ils tendre avec les produits???


----------



## Frodon (25 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et le GMA, tu crois que ce n'est pas moins du foutage de gueule ?



Perso je suis très satisfait de ce GMA qui permet de faire tout ce dont j'ai besoin, et même de jouer un peu de temps en temps pour satisfaire mes très faibles besoins en jeux.


----------



## calimero007 (25 Mars 2008)

J'avoue ne jamais avoir compris les critiques sur le GMA.
Cette puce suffit largement.
J'ai pas besoin d'une nvidia pour surfer, lire des mails ou voir un film
De plus cette puce tourne a merveille sous Linux.
Je peux donc avec ce portable installer macosx et faire touner sans problème mon Linux.


----------



## Ralfix (25 Mars 2008)

Ouaip, il faut prendre le macbook pour ce que c'est. Inutile d'acheter une smart pour faire le Paris Dakar


----------



## Tox (25 Mars 2008)

Le GMA, c'est de la vieille histoire. Si tu fais avec, c'est que tu n'as pas besoin de plus. C'est aussi mon cas


----------



## Orphanis (26 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,



> Parce que tu crois que c'est différent ailleurs ? Va voir monsieur DELL pour lui dire que son écran est moche, il va pas plus te rembourser ...



Si j'étais client de Dell, je le ferai. Pour le reste la question n'est pas de savoir si un produit est moche ou pas (ce qui est apparent) mais de savoir si il y a vice caché ou pas. Si  monsieur a constaté ce problème sur sa machine, c'est qu'elle ne répond pas au cahier de charge pour lequel il a payé et il a autant de légitimité de réclamer ou de se plaindre de ce fait que n'importe quel utilisateur mac: si Apple estime que c'est un risque inhérent au coût de revient de la machine, elle n'a qu'à écrire sur le site: Macbook Penryn à partir de 1200 euros avec problème de dalle potentiel. Comme ça on saurait à quoi s'attendre... 




> Le MacUser était connu pour être très exigeant, et c'est une page qui se tourne (probablement avec l'arrivée des masses de switcheurs ...).


Je ne sais pas ce que fût le profil du Macuser mais une chose est sûre, si Apple n'avait pas besoin de Switcher pour engranger des bénéfices et réinvestir dans la recherche, elle n'aurait pas fait autant de campagne publicitaire pour les attirer. Mais c'est un peu un comble que d'accuser le consommateur des éventuels dysfonctionnement d'une entreprise.  

Cordialement


----------



## Frodon (26 Mars 2008)

Raph][e;4623114 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, il faut prendre le macbook pour ce que c'est. Inutile d'acheter une smart pour faire le Paris Dakar


Ou inversement, même si on le voit malheureusement trop souvent. Inutile d'acheter un SUV si on ne fait jamais de tout terrain ou qu'on s'en sert jamais comme utilitaire.


----------



## melaure (26 Mars 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que fût le profil du Macuser mais une chose est sûre, si Apple n'avait pas besoin de Switcher pour engranger des bénéfices et réinvestir dans la recherche, elle n'aurait pas fait autant de campagne publicitaire pour les attirer. Mais c'est un peu un comble que d'accuser le consommateur des éventuels dysfonctionnement d'une entreprise.
> 
> Cordialement



Le consommateur n'est pas responsable de dysfonctionnement, mais à force que des prix bas et de bouder les produits plus chers mais de qualité, on se retrouve avec marché de produits moyens. Il suffit de regarder le bricolage, c'est pareil. Quand tu vois la qualité des outils asiatiques, genre tournevis qui casse à la première visse, etc ... Et pourtant tout le monde se rue dessus. Personne n'oblige le consommateur à acheter ça, mais ils en veulent. Alors les boites leur en donne.

Tu crois quand même pas que tu vas avoir une dalle de pro à 1000 euros ? Les gens veulent de la camelote ! Sinon DELL ne vendrait pas des dizaines de millions d'UC par an !!!


----------



## Danil (26 Mars 2008)

Melaure qu'appelle tu la baisses des prix????? Les prix Apple ont certes baissé ces derniers temps mais assez significativement pour qu'Apple puisse se permettez de mettre des dalles de qualité très douteuses sur ces Macbook???

Vraiment les baisses de prix justifie t-elle cela ?????

Quand à dire ce n'est pas qu'Apple qui fais de genre de choses, je ne suis pas d'accord : souvent lorsqu'on compare un Macbook à un PC, vous montez sur vos grands chevaux en disant que cela n'est pas comparable...Vous avez raison mais gardez le en tête en toute circonstance...

Donc j'achètes un MacBoook à 999 euros mais sous prétexte qu'il a baissé de 100 euros en un an, et sous prétexte que Monsieur Dell commercialise des PC dont la "non qualité" n'est plus à prouver, ma Dalle immonde de macbook doit être toléré...


----------



## melaure (26 Mars 2008)

Mais vous vous attendez à quoi ? Vous êtes si naïf. Si le prix des iBook/macbook à baissé de moitié en dix ans, ce n'est pas parce que la production a été sous-traitée en Asie. Elle l'était déjà. Alors cherchez un peu. 

Bon ensuite, tu as une garantie, tu la fais jouer, et voila hop c'est bon pour toi 

Je ne trouve pas ça normal, mais je trouve normal qu'on de plus en plus de mauvaises surprises parce qu'on veut tout pour pas cher et que ce n'est pas possible !!!


----------



## wip (26 Mars 2008)

Je pense malheureusement que Melaure n'a pas tout à fait tord... De nos jours, je vois pas pourquoi Apple ferait des produits de super qualité alors que les autres non. Ca leur rapporterait quoi ? Pas grand chose en fait. Alors attention, je vais un peu généraliser, mais voila:
On fait quoi quand notre Mac est mort ? On en rachète un autre... On fait quoi quand notre iPod est mort ? On en rachète un autre... On fait quoi quand on est pas content de notre MacBook ? On prend un MacBookPro... Pourquoi ? Parce que une fois qu'on y a gouté, on ne sait plus se passer de tous ces objets... Pour la plupart d'entre nous, il est devenu impensable de vivre sans ordi. Quand à switcher vers les PC, la plupart d'entre nous s'y refuse (et de toute façon, la qualité n'est pas mieux). Alors de toute façon, on a pas le choix et Apple le sais bien. 
Quand on voit comme les gens se ruent encore sur des Rev.A alors qu'on sait que c'est souvent des machines à problème... .
Acheter un Mac, c'est de plus en plus la roulette russe. On peu tomber sur un modèle sans problème et on dira à tout le monde qu'un Mac c'est le top... ou tomber sur une machine toute pourrite et dire qu'Apple ils se fouttent de nous.
Heureusement, pour ma part, je n'est jamais eu de gros souci avec les machines que j'ai acheté. Mais je n'ai pas non plus mis d'illères en disant que ceux qui ont des problèmes c'est parce qu'ils utilisent mal leur Mac... .
Et pour en revenir à ce souci d'écran sur les MacBook, je pense tout simplement que comme pour les disques dur des derniers MacPro, Apple ne s'approvisionne pas toujours au même endroit... Et que certains défauts seront insupportables pour certains et invisibles pour d'autre 
A moins que ce soient des copies ??


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2008)

Pour en revenir au sujet, j'ai comparé en magasin une dernière génération avec une avant-avant-dernière (antépénultième) et j'ai constaté une différence de rendu entre les deux machines. Principalement, les menus du finder, sont plus transparents sous X3100 que sous GMA950. Le résultat est assez laid je dois l'admettre (quadrillage en guise de dégradé).

La question que je pose : est-ce que ce problème de rendu est lié à la dalle ou à une différence dans les drivers entre le GMA950 et le x3100 ?

PS : je me moque du prix bas des machines d'entrée de gamme Apple ! Je préfère prévoir un changement tous les 30 mois


----------



## shenrone (26 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, j'ai comparé en magasin une dernière génération avec une avant-avant-dernière (antépénultième) et j'ai constaté une différence de rendu entre les deux machines. Principalement, les menus du finder, sont plus transparents sous X3100 que sous GMA950. Le résultat est assez laid je dois l'admettre (quadrillage en guise de dégradé).
> 
> La question que je pose : est-ce que ce problème de rendu est lié à la dalle ou à une différence dans les drivers entre le GMA950 et le x3100 ?
> 
> PS : je me moque du prix bas des machines d'entrée de gamme Apple ! Je préfère prévoir un changement tous les 30 mois


J'espère que ce sont bien les dalles car c'est pour ça que je l'ai renvoyé au SAV et j'aimerais pas me retrouver avec la même :mouais:


----------



## Danil (26 Mars 2008)

Mais concrètement quand je paie une machine 1000 euros j'estime que j'ai le droit à un matériel de qualité même si mon matériel n'est pas "pro"... Je ne vois pas cela que de la naïveté, je trouve cela légitime (cependant je trouve vos avis à tous extrêmement intéressant car argumenté).

Je trouve affligeant de la part d'Apple de faire...Cela pose d'autre interrogation car manifestement ce problème se voie sur les Imac Alu...Quand à l'avenir pour les machines non pro d'Apple, il est comme il a été dit au dessus difficile de repasser sous PC une fois sur mac mais même si le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ne connait pas, la patience à ses limites...

bref ne rationalisons ce type de pratique d'Apple (l'excuse du "faites jouer le SAV" n'est pas admissible, quand on a travaillé des mois pour acheter sa machine on aime pouvoir l'utiliser de suite sans avoir à l'envoyer au SAV).


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2008)

Ne pas oublier non plus que les forums jouent un rôle de loupe lorsqu'un problème surgit.

Si je dois revenir sur mon expérience avec le MB, il s'agit d'un bon rapport qualité-prix. En aucun cas d'une machine au rabais, simplement certains de ses composants sont moins bons que sur une machine très haut de gamme (d'où l'intérêt de regarder le rapport qualité-prix).


----------



## shenrone (27 Mars 2008)

Danil a dit:


> Mais concrètement quand je paie une machine 1000 euros j'estime que j'ai le droit à un matériel de qualité même si mon matériel n'est pas "pro"... Je ne vois pas cela que de la naïveté, je trouve cela légitime (cependant je trouve vos avis à tous extrêmement intéressant car argumenté).
> 
> Je trouve affligeant de la part d'Apple de faire...Cela pose d'autre interrogation car manifestement ce problème se voie sur les Imac Alu...Quand à l'avenir pour les machines non pro d'Apple, il est comme il a été dit au dessus difficile de repasser sous PC une fois sur mac mais même si le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ne connait pas, la patience à ses limites...
> 
> bref ne rationalisons ce type de pratique d'Apple (l'excuse du "faites jouer le SAV" n'est pas admissible, quand on a travaillé des mois pour acheter sa machine on aime pouvoir l'utiliser de suite sans avoir à l'envoyer au SAV).



Surtout que 1000&#8364; c'est quand même pas rien, pi quand on vois comment Apple gère le taux de change dollars/euros, je pense qu'il ne vende pas à perte les Macbook (surtout vu leur équipement)

Alors je pense que l'on en droit d'acheter n'importe quel produit Apple comme du haut de gamme (c'est l'image qu'ils véhiculent et que j'ai d'eux), si je veux de la merde, je m'achéte un Pc portable à 500&#8364; (qui sera peut être mieux équipé):hein:

La preuve par l'exemple :http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...RIO092.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1


En tout cas (je sais pas vous) mais je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter un Mac comme un produit "jetable", lors de mon achat j'ai voulu un produit solide et qui dur (pas 10 ans mais au moins 2 ou 3) et pour l'instant 1 moi et demi aprés il est en SAV pour cette histoire de dalle....

...j'ai envi de pleurer


----------



## Tox (27 Mars 2008)

Il est surtout dommage que tu n'aies pas aperçu le défaut plus tôt, te permettant ainsi de faire changer la machine.

Sinon, ton MB correspond bien à la définition d'une machine durable pour ton usage. Normalement, il devrait tenir le coup durant trois ans sans trop de soucis. C'est en tout cas le calcul que je fais avec ma machine actuelle et qui a marché avec mon iBook (bien moins né, mais je ne l'ai su que 24 mois plus tard).

Pour ta mésaventure, tu peux au moins compter sur le SAV qui a pris en charge ta machine sans trop rechigner, c'est déjà ça.

Pour en revenir à la dalle, il serait bien que les utilisateurs de la dernière révision nous donne un retour. Aujourd'hui, je m'en vais aller scruter les MB de la Fnac...

PS : je comprends très bien ta frustration.


----------



## shenrone (27 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Il est surtout dommage que tu n'aies pas aperçu le défaut plus tôt, te permettant ainsi de faire changer la machine.
> 
> Sinon, ton MB correspond bien à la définition d'une machine durable pour ton usage. Normalement, il devrait tenir le coup durant trois ans sans trop de soucis. C'est en tout cas le calcul que je fais avec ma machine actuelle et qui a marché avec mon iBook (bien moins né, mais je ne l'ai su que 24 mois plus tard).
> 
> ...



Mon souci actuel est mon grand désarroi et les craintes liés à l'envoi de ma machine (je n'ai jamais eu à faire à aucun SAV pour mon matériel) et au fait que le transporteur l'ayant prise en charge ne m'inspirai pas confiance.
Maintenant j'ai vraiment peur de ne jamais revoir mon macbook dans l'état ou je l'ai envoyé


----------



## adrenergique (27 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Mon souci actuel est mon grand désarroi et les craintes liés à l'envoi de ma machine (je n'ai jamais eu à faire à aucun SAV pour mon matériel) et au fait que le transporteur l'ayant prise en charge ne m'inspirai pas confiance.
> Maintenant j'ai vraiment peur de ne jamais revoir mon macbook dans l'état ou je l'ai envoyé



Mon MBP 1ere generation était parti pour changement du logic board. Il est revenu rayé sur toute sa longueur (de l'alu quand même, hein... rainuré dans la masse...) 
Apple a reconnu que ses techniciens étaient des mufles et m'a changé le bottom case (encore un AR au sav)

Ca a été fait, mais de manière vraiment négligée, avec des autocollant ethernet etc qui étaient juste coincés entre la batterie et le mac puisqu'ils ne collaient plus, de la crasse partout sur mon mac etc.

Je te souhaite de pas tomber sur les même!


----------



## shenrone (27 Mars 2008)

Là je suis encore plus en confiance


----------



## Tox (27 Mars 2008)

Pour un témoignage comme celui d'adrenergique, combien d'utilisateurs satisfaits ? Allez, prends sur toi et tiens-nous au courant ! 


Je suis prêt à parier que ta machine reviendra en très bon état.


----------



## desertea (27 Mars 2008)

J'ai au l'occasion de tester le SAV lors du changement de bottom case suite aux fissures de mon MB.
100% satisfait. Rapide et un travail minutieux et très clean. Pas de traces. Les vis non marquées. J'ai récupéré ma machine avec les films plastiques qui protégeaient les pièces neuves.


----------



## adrenergique (27 Mars 2008)

Il s'entend bien entendu que ce n'est que mon expérience 

Maintenant je m'adresse directement à mon APR qui prend en charge les réparations de sous garantie. 

Je suis certain que mon cas n'était qu'un accident! T'inquiètes pas, le tien reviendra sûrement en très bon état!


----------



## iota (28 Mars 2008)

Salut,

j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MacBook Penryn 2.4GHz.
Effectivement, le dithering est visible sur certains dégradés, mais ça ne saute pas aux yeux si on est bien en face de l'écran.

Pour rappel, le dithering touche toutes les dalles TN (pour info, tous les écran 22" du marché sont équipés de ce type de dalle). En contrepartie, le temps de réponse de ces dalles est meilleur que les technologies concurentes.

Personnellement, ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça. Mais effectivement, ça peut s'avérer génant pour certaines activités.

@+
iota


----------



## laf (28 Mars 2008)

Lorsque les MB sont sortis, j'ai fait partie de ceux qui en critiquait sévèrement la qualité. Beaucoup ici me sont tombés dessus. J'ai eu un MB rev B, je l'ai revendu quasi neuf au bout de 6 mois, il avait déjà des tas de fissures dans la coque inférieure, la charnière de l'écran qui grinçait affreusement et le pourtour de l'écran qui se décollait sur 10 cm. Bref, la chute de qualité par rapport à mon ibook revendu au bout de 4 années de bons et loyaux services dans un état bien meilleur que le MB en 6 mois était évidente. Rajouté à ça l'écran glossy et tous les pb rencontrés par beaucoup de gens, pour moi, c'est clair, Apple a changé clairement son positionnement marketing. Les iMac alu ont suivi le même chemin et je ne changerai pas mon iMac blanc contre un nouveau.
Je pense que ce qui sauve Apple, c'est OSX parce que, franchement, à part un peu de design, leurs machines ne valent en moyenne pas un sous de plus que leur équivalent PC. Je suis d'ailleurs persuadé que le jour où il est facile voire autorisé de faire tourner OSX sur un PC sonnera la fin des ordinateurs Apple tels que nous les connaissont. Ils auront intérêt à s'adapter très vite.

Alors, on peut trouver ça très bien ou pas mais le fait est que la qualité a baissé.

Concernant l'argument des prix bas demandés par les consomateurs, je pense que c'est vrai, mais ok pour le MB. Quand on voit tous les pb de qualité rencontrés sur les MBP, là franchement, Apple abuse sérieusement parce que là, on est plus dans l'entrée de gamme. Le qualité de fabrication devrait être irréprochable et c'est loin d'être le cas.


----------



## Tox (28 Mars 2008)

Si ce n'est que moi, c'est l'iBook qui m'a lâché après 2 ans de bons et loyaux services... Et l'écran était vraiment faiblard en 12". Alors la baisse était-elle déjà effective ou bien faut-il simplement tomber sur le bon numéro ?

Plus sérieusement, il ne faut pas nier les défauts de jeunesse du MB (nouveau boîtier qui a montré quelques soucis de solidité à ses débuts); ni l'effet loupe quand on parle de problèmes sur les forums.

Maintenant, avec ma révision C, je n'ai pas grand chose à critiquer...


----------



## desertea (28 Mars 2008)

Oui mon iBook avait un assemblage meilleur, et des matériaux de meilleure qualité. Je l'ai vendu dans un état proche du neuf !!
Mon MB, c'est fissuré en peu de temps  A mettre au crédit soit de matériaux non conformes, soit une erreur de conception ?

Cependant si il y a un point ou il n'y a pas photo (et je suis loin, très loin d'être un spécialiste) c'est bien l'écran. Celui de mon iBook G4 12" était loin d'être un modèle de perfection. Je me souviens de mes potes du boulot qui s'écriaient "purée mais c'est quoi cet écran de merde !!!"
Et je ne pouvais pas dire grand chose. Il était tellement vilain cet écran. Avec sa faible luminosité, son angle de vision lamentable.
L'écran des MB n'est certainement pas ce qui se fait de mieux, mais le comparer à celui d'un iBook 12" c'est pas honnête.


----------



## Tox (28 Mars 2008)

Mais l'iBook 12" traîne un défaut de conception au niveau du positionnement du chip graphique ou du composant l'alimentant (selon les versions). La partie graphique se trouve plus ou moins au milieu du repose-poignets et avec le temps et les déplacements, de nombreux iBook ont connu des problèmes de soudures défaillantes au niveau de ces composants. Ce problème a été porté en justice dans je ne sais plus quel pays européen.

Vous m'excuserez, mais ce n'est pas rien du point de vue qualitatif :hein:


Pour en revenir au sujet : on ne sait toujours pas s'il s'agit d'un défaut de dalle ou d'un problème lié au contrôleur graphique des derniers MB.


----------



## desertea (28 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Mais l'iBook 12" traîne un défaut de conception au niveau du positionnement du chip graphique ou du composant l'alimentant (selon les versions). La partie graphique se trouve plus ou moins au milieu du repose-poignets et avec le temps et les déplacements, de nombreux iBook ont connu des problèmes de soudures défaillantes au niveau de ces composants. Ce problème a été porté en justice dans je ne sais plus quel pays européen.
> 
> Vous m'excuserez, mais ce n'est pas rien du point de vue qualitatif :hein:



Tu n'as pas tord. Mais j'ai trois iBook dans mon entourage proche, ils ont plusieurs années au compteur, et ils n'ont jamais vu le SAV.
Je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse faire le même constat avec les MB, d'ici 3 ou 4 ans !!! 

ps: mes deux MB ont déjà fait un tour en SAV pour fissures, et apparemment le problème existe toujours.


----------



## juliencO (28 Mars 2008)

c'est curieux j'ai un macbook depuis janvier et je n'ai pas soucis. Cela doit provenir des nouveaux modèles... Je pense que ça doit être un problème de pilote


----------



## Tox (28 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Tu n'as pas tord. Mais j'ai trois iBook dans mon entourage proche, ils ont plusieurs années au compteur, et ils n'ont jamais vu le SAV.
> Je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse faire le même constat avec les MB, d'ici 3 ou 4 ans !!!
> 
> ps: mes deux MB ont déjà fait un tour en SAV pour fissures, et apparemment le problème existe toujours.


 Environ 24 mois, pour un iBook nomade, ensuite écran noir et ventilo à fond . Ça c'est pour mon expérience personnelle, relayée ensuite par de nombreux témoignages sur les forums 

PS : A tout prendre, j'aurais préféré une bonne fissure et la cyanolite qui va avec


----------



## Trompe la Mort (28 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Environ 24 mois, pour un iBook nomade, ensuite écran noir et ventilo à fond . Ça c'est pour mon expérience personnelle, relayée ensuite par de nombreux témoignages sur les forums
> 
> PS : A tout prendre, j'aurais préféré une bonne fissure et la cyanolite qui va avec



C'est surtout les iBooks G3 qui sont concernés par ces problèmes apparemment. Les iBooks G4 ne sont ni plus, ni moins fiables que la moyenne des autres Macs.

Source :
LowEndMac (en anglais)

C'est pas très représentatif, mais je "connais" 3 iBooks, et aucun n'a eu de souci de puce graphique.


----------



## G3finder (28 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Les produits sont concurrentiels, mais comme on tire les prix vers le bas vous verrez de plus en plus de trucs dans ce genre. Et le GMA, tu crois que ce n'est pas moins du foutage de gueule ? Pourtant vous vous précipitez tous dessus. Dans ce cas pourquoi ils mettraient des composants un peu mieux si ça se vend bien équipé n'importe comment ? Et encore une fois ce n'est pas que Apple.



disons que ce n'est pas le consommateur qui choisit de faire baisser les prix , c'est surtout apple qui veut conquérir des parts de marché!!



melaure a dit:


> Il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui se rebiffe à chaque fois qu'Apple sacrifie une bonne techno pour être concurrentiel. Maintenant vous en avez le résultat, ne vous plaignez plus !
> 
> Le MacUser était connu pour être très exigeant, et c'est une page qui se tourne (probablement avec l'arrivée des masses de switcheurs ...).



il faut peut être aussi recadrer les choses!
Quel est devenu l'objectif d'apple... faire du design pour des utilisateurs exigeants ou du design avec des composants sacrifiés pour le plus grand nombre

je prends rien que mon petit exemple.... je suis revenu vers mac car les prix ne sont pas élevés et c'est vrai qu'à ce rythme je n'ai pas envie de retrouver apple au même rang qu'Acer... quoique c'est bien utopique

pour ce qui est du défaut de la dalle... j'ai jamais eu de bon feeling avec mon premier macbook de juin 2006 sur ce problème (dalle trop sèche à mon goût sur le côté luminosité en plus de la décoloration des plastiques)

mais comme tout le monde semble le souligner... est ce une série, un modèle ou des cas isolés??

à voir sur l'imac si le problème est similaire... sur mon ex ibook g3 le problème est tout aussi présent


----------



## G3finder (28 Mars 2008)

wip a dit:


> Je pense malheureusement que Melaure n'a pas tout à fait tord... De nos jours, je vois pas pourquoi Apple ferait des produits de super qualité alors que les autres non. Ca leur rapporterait quoi ? Pas grand chose en fait. Alors attention, je vais un peu généraliser, mais voila:
> On fait quoi quand notre Mac est mort ? On en rachète un autre... On fait quoi quand notre iPod est mort ? On en rachète un autre... On fait quoi quand on est pas content de notre MacBook ? On prend un MacBookPro... Pourquoi ? Parce que une fois qu'on y a gouté, on ne sait plus se passer de tous ces objets...



re

je suis ok avec le principe des propos de Melaure.... je te suis dans ton argumentaire mais les amis...

faut arrêter!

pourquoi selon vous Apple a fait baisser ses prix... d'un pour vendre plus et de deux car la productivité est meilleure marché et les composants plus diffusés donc moins chers aussi!

faut également relier cet élément avec les pratiques de consommation.... c'est cassé on remplace et c'est vrai en raison des prix bas!!!
et ceci du principalement avec l'idée qu'on n'achète plus forcément des produits pour durer mais pour être intéressants (c'est plus l'époque où les machines à laver durent 25ans et c'est bine voulu par les firmes... les réparations hors garantie se rapprochent à peu de choses près du neuf en lien avec la dépréciation du matériel):love:

étant motard je fais le même constat dans l'univers moto ... pourquoi peu de personnes achètent des modèles de plus de 15.000&#8364; aux coûts d'entretien exhorbitants et bien aussi parce que des bandit et des sv se vendent à moins de 5000&#8364;

... et puis les temps sont durs.... tu vas toujours chercher à avoir moins cher ... ensuite tu sais un peu en avance sur quoi tu tombes


----------



## Tox (29 Mars 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> C'est surtout les iBooks G3 qui sont concernés par ces problèmes apparemment. Les iBooks G4 ne sont ni plus, ni moins fiables que la moyenne des autres Macs.
> 
> Source :
> LowEndMac (en anglais)
> ...



Devant cette affirmation, je me fais tout petit et laisse place à l'histoire :

"Alors qu'Apple a enfin réussi à se débarrasser de l'affaire Greenpeace en publiant sa position claire en faveur de l'environnement, la société fait maintenant face à un nouveau scandale né au Danemark.
Une association de consommateurs locale a mis en évidence un problème sur des iBook G4. Des défauts de soudures de certaines pattes d'un régulateur de tension provoquent alors une panne définitive de la machine qu'Apple ne prend plus en charge hors garantie. Ce défaut concernerait les iBook G4 800 MHz et 1 GHz. Les preuves sont réunies dans un PDF que vous trouverez à l'adresse suivante:
http://www.forbrug.dk/fileadmin/Filer/PDF/ENGF959-orig.pdf
Elles sont très documentées ce qui les rend d'autant plus difficile à réfuter. Apple va devoir y répondre dans les meilleurs délais pour ne pas laisser le problème devenir incontrôlable. Et tout comme ce fut le cas avec les iBook G3, la seule solution risque de passer par une extension de garantie de plusieurs années."

 Posté le 7 mai 2007 sur Macbidouille.

A savoir que mon iBook G4, 1.2 GHz, présente la même panne. Si tu te donnes la peine de chercher, tu trouveras des infos sur la panne de puce graphique des G3 ET la panne du régulateur de tension sur G4. Trop souvent, on confond les deux problèmes...

A noter encore sur la dernière révision d'iBook sortie, il semble que le connecteur wifi soit le point noir de cette génération. Génération dont la grande nouveauté était justement le wifi intégré et non une carte Airport venant s'installer sous le clavier.

La Pomme apprend-elle de ses erreurs ? Je le souhaite, j'ai acheté un MB rév. C 

Par contre, ayant écrasé mon iBook, je confirme que les plastiques sont solides !


----------



## prasath (29 Mars 2008)

Pour en revenir au problème de la première page, j'ai un macbook pro (mid 2007) et je constate le même problème de rendu. Sous un angle normal, le rendu est parfait.

J'ai l'impression que que ce "problème" est normal. Vous le confirmez? Si on positionne l'écran à 90° et qu'on regarde l'écran avec les yeux à hauteur du clavier, on constate ce phénomène en visionnant la page d'accueil du site de clubic.com (voir page 1 du topic). De même lorsque l'angle est serrée en regardant l'écran de côté. C'est la technologie de la dalle utilisée qui ne permet pas un affichage parfait. 


... Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça pause un problème :mouais: . Je n'ai jamais vu une dalle de portable capable d'afficher une qualité d'image constante dès lors qu'on la regarde avec un angle réduit. Quand bien même on aurait pas d'effet de couleur saccadé, la luminosité et le rendu des couleurs ne seraient pas à la hauteur. Avec les dalles TN, c'est pire.


----------



## Tox (30 Mars 2008)

Le phénomène dénoncé dans ce sujet concerne une différence visible dans le traitement des dégradés sur les derniers MB. J'ai moi-même tenté l'expérience entre un mid 2007 (pas pro) et une dernière révision. Il y avait bien quelque chose de différent...


----------



## Gwenvael (5 Avril 2008)

Je crois qu'il s'agit tout simplement de la dalle qui se trouve être une dalle TN, ce type de dalle s'affiche en 6 bits par couleurs et pour avoir un rendu correct il utile le dithering, de ce fait le rendu est moindre, surtout si l'on part du principe ou l'on regarde l'ecran en contre plongé, ca reste une dalle tn donc horible quand on sort du champs de vision basique


----------



## Tox (5 Avril 2008)

Mais alors, d'où provient la différence visible entre les différentes révisions de MB ?


----------



## Trompe la Mort (5 Avril 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Mais alors, d'où provient la différence visible entre les différentes révisions de MB ?



Il y a une électronique dans les dalles TN qui sert à afficher un semblant de millions de couleurs alors qu'elles ne savent en reproduire que des centaines de milliers : la couleur de chaque pixel varie à chaque rafraîchissement entre deux valeurs proches de la couleur cible.
Cela provoque l'effet de fourmillement bien connu des dalles TN.

Probablement que les dalles des derniers MacBook ont une méthode grossière de dithering (comment on dit en français ?) qui la rend très visible. Aussi grossière que celle de MacOS X quand on passe l'affichage en milliers de couleurs, par exemple.


----------



## Tox (5 Avril 2008)

Cela nous fait donc deux pistes possibles :

Soit l'électronique de la dalle et le problème peut varier d'une machine à l'autre, selon le fournisseur de ce composant (irréversible);

soit le driver de la puce Intel, lors du passage du GMA 950 au x3100 (réversible).

Suspens...


----------



## shenrone (8 Avril 2008)

Bon ben ayant juste reçu mon Macbook du SAV, je sais désormais que le problème est lié à la carte mère et non à la dalle de l'écran.

Ma dalle à tout de même été changé et je me retrouve avec un beau pixel dead

L'affichage est tout de même bien meilleur, et j'ai gagné en lisibilité.

Maintenant reste à voir sur le long terme si ce retour en SAV (rayure sur le Macbook+pixel mort) seront compensé par un meilleur affichage


----------



## .Spirit (8 Avril 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Cela nous fait donc deux pistes possibles :
> 
> Soit l'électronique de la dalle et le problème peut varier d'une machine à l'autre, selon le fournisseur de ce composant (irréversible);
> 
> ...



Il ne reste qu'une piste, puisque mon macbook avec son chip X3100 ne souffre pas de ce défaut


----------



## Tox (9 Avril 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Il ne reste qu'une piste, puisque mon macbook avec son chip X3100 ne souffre pas de ce défaut


 Alors, il faut impérativement vérifié l'affichage avant de conserver sa machine. Franchement, je ne suis pas trop pénible concernant l'affichage (j'ai même travaillé sur iBook ) mais le rendu des dégradés de certaines de ces dalles est franchement pas terrible.


----------



## shenrone (9 Avril 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Alors, il faut impérativement vérifié l'affichage avant de conserver sa machine. Franchement, je ne suis pas trop pénible concernant l'affichage (j'ai même travaillé sur iBook ) mais le rendu des dégradés de certaines de ces dalles est franchement pas terrible.



Je confirme, aprés avoir récupéré le mien je suis infiniment plus heureux de l'affichage maintenant


----------



## surfbmx (9 Avril 2008)

salut
moi je viens de recevoir mon nouveau mb(échange après la dernière mise à jour), après un LONG périple à cause d'ups.
je ne constate pas ce pb, ni sur le premier d'ailleurs
juste que les couleurs sont plus claires en bas de l'écran. c'est normal je pense, non?
(par exemple sur mc gé, le cadre orange est plus clair en bas)


----------



## mjpolo (9 Avril 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> salut
> moi je viens de recevoir mon nouveau mb(échange après la dernière mise à jour), après un LONG périple à cause d'ups.
> je ne constate pas ce pb, ni sur le premier d'ailleurs
> juste que les couleurs sont plus claires en bas de l'écran. c'est normal je pense, non?
> (par exemple sur mc gé, le cadre orange est plus clair en bas)



Bah normal, je dirais non.... dans l'absolu... mais vu que c'est la même chose avec les dalle des iMac 20" alors ça doit être la norme chez Apple:rateau:


----------



## Tox (9 Avril 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> salut
> moi je viens de recevoir mon nouveau mb(échange après la dernière mise à jour), après un LONG périple à cause d'ups.
> je ne constate pas ce pb, ni sur le premier d'ailleurs
> juste que les couleurs sont plus claires en bas de l'écran. c'est normal je pense, non?
> (par exemple sur mc gé, le cadre orange est plus clair en bas)


La qualité des écrans LCD peut beaucoup varier d'un appareil à l'autre. D'ailleurs, il existe un classement des différents niveaux de qualité (ou de défauts, c'est selon) des dalles. Il paraît donc assez évident que la dalle des MB (entrée de gamme) ne donne pas le meilleur degré d'homogénéité. Pour cela, il faudra attendre le oled.


----------



## surfbmx (9 Avril 2008)

ah ok, merci pour l'info


----------



## calimero007 (13 Avril 2008)

Shenrone,

peux tu me dire comment tu a initier ton remplacement de dalle chez Apple ?
peux tu me forwarder le mail ou il y a une réponse de leur part ?
Je viens de faire acheter 3 macbook penryn pour le boulot et 2 ont le même problème.
Je suis allé à la Fnac voir des démonstrateurs des produits Apple pour leur demander s'ils avaient eu vent de ce problème, ils n'étaient pas au courant.
Puis je suis allé dans une boutique à châtelet spécialisée, et là ils m'ont dit qu'eux aussi avaient constatés un rendu pour le moins étrange.
Ce problème de dalle est un peu dommage car le macbook est une formidable bécane.
je vais essayé de trouver sur le net une appli cocoa qui permet de jouer sur la transparence des fenetres, afin de montrer en plus gros le pb de rendu.

Néanmoins je vais finir par croire que je suis trop exigeant car avec le nombre de macbook penryn qui se vend actuellement, il n'y a pas un grand nombre de remontée.
Pourtant la plupart de macbook d'expo dans les fnac ont le problème.
Un test hyper simple (autre que le test de clubic)
Aller sur le site [URL="http://www.apple.com/fr/"]http://www.apple.com/fr/[/URL]
sur les dalles qui n'ont pas le problème, on distingue a peine le dégradé de gris sur les autres c'est nettement plus prononcé.
J'ai tenté de prendre plusieurs photos a des hauteurs differentes afin de se rendre compte du pb et surtout que personne ne crie au scandale, il incline trop l'écran 

Exemples :


----------



## surfbmx (13 Avril 2008)

Alors en effet, j ai constaté le problème. J ai bien incliné l écran. Et sur la page d acceuil de firefox, ça saute aux yeux!(en haut et aussi les coins du cadre au milieu de l'écran) Bon, à l usage ça n est pas hyper gênant. Mais ça plus mon clavier capricieux, je me demande si je ne vais pas faire un retour(encore! Pfff).


----------



## calimero007 (13 Avril 2008)

Mais je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème d'éclairage...
J'ai constaté que sur les modèles ou j'ai le problème, a chaque fois la luminosité en bas de l'écran n'est pas homogène, j'ai des effets de vagues (c'est très léger).


----------



## .Spirit (13 Avril 2008)

On voit bien le problème sur l'avant dernière photo. Le reste... tu parles du dégradé "hâché" par exemple ?
Parce-qu'en inclinant mon écran de Macbook (Late 2007), j'ai aussi cet effet hâché... mais ça ça a l'air d'être tous les macbook, Apple avait d'ailleurs été "victime" (si on veut) d'une class action aux USA, pour un affichage effectif de 262 114 couleurs au lieu de 16 millions... d'où ces dégradés . normalement, les couleurs sont gérées par voie logicielle... si on veut. C'est quand même honteux :hein:


----------



## calimero007 (13 Avril 2008)

en fait le problème sur la grande majorité des macbook penryn c'est que l'on arrive a ce résultat avec une inclinaison "normale" alors que sur un modèle qui n'a pas le problème, il faut incliner l'écran au max et regarder d'en dessous....et encore le résultat n'est pas aussi crade.
vu le nombre de bécane touchée dans les nouveaux macbook c'est limite scandaleux.
J'ai fait un tour sur tous les portables d'entrée de gamme à la fnac et aucun n'a un rendu aussi pourri.
Alors comment expliquer qu'Apple est la seule marque  a avoir un tel résultat ?
Là ou je suis encore plus surpris c'est que des personnes après avoir acheté un portable à 1200 euros acceptent les défauts des ces modèles.
Si j'ai une recommandation à faire, c'est d'acheter son portable dans une enseigne ou vous pouvez vous le faire rembourser si jamais vous n'êtes pas satisfait.

Il serait limite intéressant que Macgé nous ponde un article sur ce problème qui va concerner un grand nombre des futurs acheteurs de Macbook


----------



## .Spirit (13 Avril 2008)

En tout cas, avec ce problème ou pas, l'angle de vision vertical des macbook n'est vraiment pas top. Il faut toujours avoir l'écran bien en face, sinon les couleurs... beurk 

sinon, pour le problème, dès la réception du macbook il faut exercer le droit de rétractation, qui je crois chez Apple est de 14 jours (sinon de 7 jours en général).


----------



## Nitiel (14 Avril 2008)

Je vois que les mac, d'année en année, sont de plus en plus de mauvaise qualité coque, ecran, etc

J'adore apple et le  macintosh (pas l'ipod) mais portant j'ai toujour un pc, 
Vous me direz pourquoi parce que pour moi un mac doit être parfait,  comme ils étaient a leurs début !
Maintenant à par mac os x, un mac ses quoi ? un vugaire pc !!!!
Et tout sa ! pour des part de marché et des gros sous !?

Quand j'y pense j'ai envi de vomir !​


----------



## calimero007 (14 Avril 2008)

Pour ma part je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
En règle général le Macbook est une bonne bécane, proc puissant, carte video largement suffisante pour ce qu'il doit faire (c'est à dire tout sauf du jeux, CAO,etc)
Reste que parfois Apple fait des choix etranges pour augmenter ses marges....

Choix du lecteur combo dans l'entrée de gamme, connecteur ethernet qui n'est pas fourni dans le macbook air, plus de télécommande, rendu de la dalle nettement inferieur aux portables PC)


----------



## iota (14 Avril 2008)

Salut.



Nitiel a dit:


> Je vois que les mac, d'année en année, sont de plus en plus de mauvaise qualité coque, ecran, etc​


J'ai un iBook et un MacBook, et je trouve la qualité de fabrication des deux machines tout à fait équivalente.

@+
iota​


----------



## laf (14 Avril 2008)

La qualité de fabrication peut éventuellement se discuter, encore que mon expérience personnelle me fasse pencher vers une dégradation mais là où il n'y a pas discussion c'est dans les choix actuels d'Apple. Ecrans glossy sur MB et iMac sans choix, dalle du 20" en dessous de tout. Les iMac sont quand même beaucoup utilisés par des photographes ou des graphistes et dans ces conditions, même les dalles 24" avec les miroir devant et l'excès de luminosité sont pénibles.
Bref, il est clair qu'Apple cherche à prendre des parts de marché en copiant ces mauvaises habitudes du monde PC et en croyant que la majorité des clients achète un ordinateur pour regarder la TV.
Et ça, ça devient pénible.


----------



## DrFatalis (14 Avril 2008)

J'ai un macbook core 2 duo 2 GHz, et aucun pb d'affichage, le dégradé est imperceptible sur le site apple.
Je compare avec mon imac 20' G5 1,8 GHz, qui, je le crois volontiers, dispose d'un bien meilleur écran que ceux vendus actuellement.
Pas de différences sur ce site, dégradé de gris imperceptible. J'ai du avoir de la chance avec mon macbook...


----------



## mjpolo (14 Avril 2008)

laf a dit:


> Bref, il est clair qu'Apple cherche à prendre des parts de marché en copiant ces mauvaises habitudes du monde PC et en croyant que la majorité des clients achète un ordinateur pour regarder la TV.
> Et ça, ça devient pénible.



Pour la Tv? le 24", avec les halos dans les 4 coins? c'est pas terrible non plus, j'ai essayé... à moins qu'on aime les noirs ..... gris clair:rateau:


----------



## shenrone (14 Avril 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> Shenrone,
> 
> peux tu me dire comment tu a initier ton remplacement de dalle chez Apple



Alors voilà, je ne peu déjà te faire parvenir aucun, si ce n'est celui de fin de réparation de mon Macbook (que je ne suis même plus sur d'avoir).
En fait je suis passé par le Sav apple (téléphone) ou j'ai eu un conseiller qui n'a absolument rien compris à ce que je lui disait, il était seulement conscient que j'avais un soucis, sans réellement comprendre lequel.
Devant son incapacité à traité correctement ma demande, il m'a passé une autre personne (bien plus compétente) à qui j'ai exposé mon problème en insistant principalement sur l'effet "grillage" qui se produisait sur tout les menus en transparence.
Il ont alors accepté de me reprendre le mac en SAV, puis j'ai appeler régulièrement ce dernier pour connaitre l'état d'avancement.
C'est ainsi que j'ai appris que le changement de dalle, n'avait eu aucun effet, et que c'est le remplacement de ma carte mère qui aura réglé mon souci.

En espérant avoir pu t'éclairer un peu


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Alors voilà, je ne peu déjà te faire parvenir aucun, si ce n'est celui de fin de réparation de mon Macbook (que je ne suis même plus sur d'avoir).
> En fait je suis passé par le Sav apple (téléphone) ou j'ai eu un conseiller qui n'a absolument rien compris à ce que je lui disait, il était seulement conscient que j'avais un soucis, sans réellement comprendre lequel.
> Devant son incapacité à traité correctement ma demande, il m'a passé une autre personne (bien plus compétente) à qui j'ai exposé mon problème en insistant principalement sur l'effet "grillage" qui se produisait sur tout les menus en transparence.
> Il ont alors accepté de me reprendre le mac en SAV, puis j'ai appeler régulièrement ce dernier pour connaitre l'état d'avancement.
> ...



Il faut donc s'orienter plutôt vers des CG défectueuses ? A pardon c'est un MacBook, il n'y a pas de carte graphique. Oui ça renforce tout le mal que ce pense des GMA ...


----------



## calimero007 (14 Avril 2008)

Bon bah les 2 macbooks "défectueux" sont retournés à la Fnac
Le SAV ne comprenait pas le problème et pour lui il n'y avait aucun soucis.
Bref je n'ai rien pris pour remplacer ces 2 portables.
Les 3 macbooks d'expo avaient eux aussi ce problème de rendu.


Donc si vous avez envie de vous acheter un Macbook, essayez de trouver la gamme Santa Rosa qui était visiblement nettement moins touché par le pb.

De plus si effectivement le remplacement de la carte mère à réglé le problème, cela signifie qu'il y un un problème dans la conception ou l'integration des nouveaux Macbook.
et vu le nombre de machines impactés je n'ose même pas imaginer le nombre de Macbook qui va retourner au SAV..


----------



## bookbook (14 Avril 2008)

Entre les iMac 20" et ces nouveaux MacBook, ça commence à faire beaucoup.
En résumé, ceux qui ont un petit budget sont "obligé" d'avoir un écran pourri.  

Vive le refurb (mais pour combien de temps encore ?).


----------



## surfbmx (14 Avril 2008)

Et moi qui avait un santa rosa, changé, comme bcp pour un penryn! Ceci dit, j ai appelé apple ce matin, l'écran plus le clavier, ils vont faire un retour. Je vais faire la procédure avec le technicien et tout. Le truc c'est que j ai les moyens de me prendre un mb pro, mais je veux absolument du 13. Bref je verrai bien avec le suivant.


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Entre les iMac 20" et ces nouveaux MacBook, ça commence à faire beaucoup.
> En résumé, ceux qui ont un petit budget sont "obligé" d'avoir un écran pourri.
> 
> Vive le refurb (mais pour combien de temps encore ?).



Quand on dit qu'Apple méprise le grand public ...


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> ...mais je veux absolument du 13.



De toute façon, 13 ça porte malheur. Il ne faut pas vous étonner si avec ça vous avez des écrans pourris...


----------



## surfbmx (14 Avril 2008)

Très bon très bon...


----------



## mjpolo (14 Avril 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Entre les iMac 20" et ces nouveaux MacBook, ça commence à faire beaucoup.
> En résumé, ceux qui ont un petit budget sont "obligé" d'avoir un écran pourri.
> 
> Vive le refurb (mais pour combien de temps encore ?).



Heu... au refurb, ce ne sont pas les machines à problèmes justement?... elles sont moins chères, certes...


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Heu... au refurb, ce ne sont pas les machines à problèmes justement?... elles sont moins chères, certes...



Pas forcément. De plus, elles sont supposées avoir été scrupuleusement révisées par Apple...


----------



## iota (14 Avril 2008)

Pour info, il semble bien que les MacBook Penryn souffrent de quelques problèmes d'affichage qui sont liés à un problème logiciel. Les problèmes de dégradés en font peut-être partis.

@+
iota


----------



## mjpolo (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pas forcément. De plus, elles sont supposées avoir été scrupuleusement révisées par Apple...



Hmm, je voudrais bien le croire... et si c'est vraiment le cas ça va leur coûter cher de remplacer tous les écrans défectueux, ou supposés tels...


----------



## divoli (15 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Hmm, je voudrais bien le croire... et si c'est vraiment le cas ça va leur coûter cher de remplacer tous les écrans défectueux, ou supposés tels...



Ben c'est clair que si ce n'est pas rentable, Apple ne le fera pas. Mais de là à refiler la patate chaude ni vu ni connu sur le refurb, ça non je ne pense pas.

Cependant je peux comprendre que sur le refurb, il peut y avoir un effet psychologique qui fait que l'on peut croire qu'Apple essaye de se débarasser de machines à problèmes que personne n'a voulu.

Ceci dit, il ne faut pas croire que chaque composant coute aussi cher à Apple qu'il ne le couterait à un simple particulier. Je ne connais pas les prix, mais la différence est très probablement énorme.


----------



## bookbook (15 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Heu... au refurb, ce ne sont pas les machines à problèmes justement?... elles sont moins chères, certes...



Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il est plus avantageux d'acheter un MB Santa Rosa sur le Refurb, plutôt qu'un MB Peryn en magasin.
C'est moins cher, de meilleure qualité pour l'écran, et c'est garantie 1 an comme le neuf. Et des fois on a même des bonnes surprises (mémoire !!)


----------



## Maxime63 (15 Avril 2008)

Je viens de comparer la dalle du MacBook Blanc de ma mere a 2.4ghz achaté y'a moins d'une semaine, avec mon MB noir de novembre 2007 sur la home page de clubic, sur le mien c'est nickel, sur celui de ma mere les dégradés sont horribles !!!

J'espere qu'Apple va réagir !


----------



## mjpolo (15 Avril 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il est plus avantageux d'acheter un MB Santa Rosa sur le Refurb, plutôt qu'un MB Peryn en magasin.
> C'est moins cher, de meilleure qualité pour l'écran, et c'est garantie 1 an comme le neuf. Et des fois on a même des bonnes surprises (mémoire !!)



Ah, ok... d'accord... .
 Mais alors, si la génération précédente est nickel par rapport aux MB les plus récents c'est triste... pour pas dire "n'importe quoi"  Apple se moque vraiment de ses clients "grand public"


----------



## Tox (16 Avril 2008)

C'est surtout une question de fournisseurs...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (16 Avril 2008)

Tox a dit:


> C'est surtout une question de fournisseurs...


C'est bien Apple qui les choisi ses fournisseurs, non ? S'ils acceptent de se faire fournir en mauvaise dalles, qu'elles passent les contrôles de qualité et qu'elles finissent sur les rayons, c'est qu'ils estiment qu'un MacBook est suffisamment bon, même mal équipé, pour être vendu au prix fort.


----------



## divoli (16 Avril 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> C'est bien Apple qui les choisi ses fournisseurs, non ? S'ils acceptent de se faire fournir en mauvaise dalles, qu'elles passent les contrôles de qualité et qu'elles finissent sur les rayons, c'est qu'ils estiment qu'un MacBook est suffisamment bon, même mal équipé, pour être vendu au prix fort.



Ce n'est pas aussi simple en pratique, et il peut y avoir des séries défectueuses au sein d'un même fournisseur.

Mais vous avez parfaitement raison de rouspéter. C'est à Apple de régler ces problèmes, et certainement pas aux utilisateurs d'en subir les conséquences...


----------



## landrih (16 Avril 2008)

hello
les macbook pro sont aussi touchés???
car je souhaite m en prendre un sur le refurb , mais là, j hesite...:mouais:


----------



## .Spirit (16 Avril 2008)

landrih a dit:


> hello
> les macbook pro sont aussi touchés???
> car je souhaite m en prendre un sur le refurb , mais là, j hesite...:mouais:



Non, tu peux acheter tranquillement (normalement )


----------



## san_ (17 Avril 2008)

landrih a dit:


> hello
> les macbook pro sont aussi touchés???
> car je souhaite m en prendre un sur le refurb , mais là, j hesite...:mouais:


J'en ai acheté un sur le refurb il y a 2 semaines, tu peux y aller ils sont neufs et aucun souci d'écran à signaler.


----------



## calimero007 (17 Avril 2008)

Pour ma part un Macbook air est également touché par le phénomène.
C'est en revanche mois visible que sur les macbook.
Néanmoins la transparence des menus à les mêmes Bug.
Cela ne vient donc pas de la dalle qui est differente entre un macbook air et un macbook.

Pour info le macbook air  que l'on a reçu au boulot est un modèle à 1.8Ghz avec disque SSD.
J'ai beau adoré mon Leopard ça ne m'empeche pas de constater qu'au prix du MAcbook aire un ecran avec ce problème est inacceptable.
Pour mon usage personnel j'ai tout rendu à la Fnac et je me contente de mon EEEPC en attendant une réponse à ce problème ou une évolution d'ici 6 mois :-(


----------



## surfbmx (17 Avril 2008)

est ce matériel? une mise à jour pourrait elle corriger cela??


----------



## calimero007 (17 Avril 2008)

Visiblement Shenrone a renvoyer son portable (Macbook) en répartion et un changement de la caret mère à corrigé le problème.
Comme quoi y'a vraiment un problème...et qui pourrait couter cher


----------



## surfbmx (17 Avril 2008)

moi j'ai demandé un échange(un de plus!! pfff)
c'est en cours. il parait que les produits envoyés suite à un échange sont contrôlés à la façon du refurb(dixit l'apple store au tel)
à voir...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

Victime aussi sur un macbook late 2006  
Je commence a en avoir marre : fissures , ecran...


----------



## Tox (18 Mai 2008)

Et tu ne t'en rends compte que maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

Oui , je n'avais jamais été sur clubic  
Mais apres un etalonnage de l'ecran c'est beaucoup mieux... 
Enfin a la base c'etait un peu moins ùerdique que sur le macbook rev d (?) 
mais on le voyait par rapport au pc..
ps : mon ecran etait mal incliné egalement...depuis que je l'est mis a 90 degres ca va mieux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si mon soucis s'inscrit dans le fil de ce post, mais j'ai moi aussi un affichage pas terrible sur mon Macbook (late 2007) qui se voit principalement sur les menu en transparence (surtout ceux de la barre de menu), j'ai l'impression d'avoir un quadrillage de mon écran, c'est difficile à définir, et je sais pas si ça se verra sur une photo, mais j'essaierai d'en faire une...
> 
> En réalité après avoir relu l'intégralité de ce sujet, j'ai vu que j'avais le même soucis que sur les photos mise en lien dans le premier post, vu le déni d'apple à son encontre, j'imagine que je n'ai aucun recours?


Un peu comme toi shenrone  
J'ai l'impression de voir des quadrillages si je ne suis pas incliné a 90 degres...

Je preferais la dalle du powerbook...
et puis 1249euros dans un ordi portable , je ne trouve pas ca haut de gamme...sur un pc a 600 euros ça ne le fait pas ce truc....
(bien que j'ai acheté le mac d'occasion )


----------



## Tox (18 Mai 2008)

Il ne faut pas tout confondre ! Le rendu des dalles 13" est ce qu'il est (avec les limites évidentes du champ de vision), mais sur la dernière révision, les effets de transparence (même bien en face) sont très mal gérés...

Pour le prix, je préfère mon MB est sa dalle médiocre (extraordinaire toutefois par rapport aux anciens 12") qu'un laptop sous Vista (j'ai essayé, je ne suis pas sûr de me remettre de la crise de rires nerveux qu'il m'a flanquée).


----------



## calimero007 (29 Juin 2008)

Je suis en ce moment avec un Macbook Pro Penryn 2.4Ghz et j'ai le même probleme de rendu que sur le Macbook.
Moins prononcé mais là quand même.
Et toujours ce problème avec le "shadow" des fenêtres qui est particulièrement degeu...
Autant pour un Macbook on peut parler d'entrée de gamme.
Mais trouver le pb sur un Macbook Pro devient gênant.

Alors question, Le Mac n'est donc plus la plateforme privilégié des photographes et autres professionnels de la PAO ???
parceque si c'est toujours le cas, un conseil n'achetez pas de portable Penryn, ils sont pratiquement tous impactés.

Il existe visiblement plusieurs fournisseurs pour la dalle, et d'après ce que j'ai compris seul LG à un bon rendu.

Retour a la fnac pour un échange... 
A moins que qq'un soit intéressé par un échange contre un ancien modèle 15" avec Nvidia


----------



## bossmac (1 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,

en fait calimero, on a le même problème. Enfin j'avais acheté 2 mac book. Celui de mon père a le même contraste que le tien, on peut voir des effets de grains et de scintillement. Sur le mien, j'ai une dalle haut de gamme, je n'ai pas ce problème. C'est le même problème que l'année dernière où les gens avaient porté plainte contre Apple aux USA car il y avait une tromperie sur les dalles (16 millions de couleurs annoncés mais 262 000 couleurs réels simulés par un logiciel)........ vive Apple


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2008)

bossmac a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> en fait calimero, on a le même problème. Enfin j'avais acheté 2 mac book. Celui de mon père a le même contraste que le tien, on peut voir des effets de grains et de scintillement. Sur le mien, j'ai une dalle haut de gamme, je n'ai pas ce problème. C'est le même problème que l'année dernière où les gens avaient porté plainte contre Apple aux USA car il y avait une tromperie sur les dalles (16 millions de couleurs annoncés mais 262 000 couleurs réels simulés par un logiciel)........ vive Apple



C'est parce que ces dalles utilisent la techno TN. Pourrie mais pas chère et donc imposée par le monde PC ou la quête permanente du prix le plus bas ne fait réussir que les merdes ...

Dur dur en ce moment pour l'IPS et le MVA (et le Firewire) ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Tout ça a cause ce billou 
Je suis sûr que sans lui , l'informatique serait plus avancé et peut-être avec des dalles moins merdique 
Mais surtout , a 1250 voir 1700 , ils pourraient mieux faire apple .


----------



## calimero007 (1 Juillet 2008)

OK pour le nombre de couleur,

mais ce qui est étrange c'est que le nombre de couleur était identique sur les anciens modèles et le problème n'était pas aussi visible.
J'ai echangé le Macbook Pro par un Macbook Air (vive la Fnac)
et le rendu est est poil meilleur mais ce n'est pas ça non plus.
Je ne jure que par MacOSX autour de moi, mais franchement une dalle pareil c'est pas permis.
Je viens de me séparer d'un  vaio TZ, et j'ai franchement de la peine pour Apple, une telle différence de qualité entre les dalles c'est inadmissible.
Sincérement je recommande autour de mois de ne pas acheter la gamme actuelle, et donc soit de trouver un ancien modèle soit d'attendre les nouveaux en esperant un miracle....

Je ne sais franchement pas comment les gens peuvent accepter des dégradés aussi pourris.


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tout ça a cause ce billou
> Je suis sûr que sans lui , l'informatique serait plus avancé et peut-être avec des dalles moins merdique
> Mais surtout , a 1250 voir 1700 , ils pourraient mieux faire apple .



C'est surtout que la logique du toujours moins cher condamne systématiquement les produits bien faits et pas que dans l'informatique.

Personnellement je trouve ça dramatique ce retour an arrière, comme au début de l'Amiga et de l'Atari ou on n'avait que quelques milliers de couleurs (mode HAM 4096 sur Amiga) sur une palette de 16,1 millions ...


----------



## calimero007 (1 Juillet 2008)

Je change réguliérement de portable.......

Et de loin les dalles actuelles des Macbook et Macbook Pro sont les plus mauvaises,
Alors sincérement pourquoi continuer de vendre des dalles de si mauvaise qualité ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Melaure a repondu a cette question : la logique du toujours moins cher...
Enfin je trouve ça debile mais bon...


----------



## mjpolo (2 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Melaure a repondu a cette question : la logique du toujours moins cher...
> Enfin je trouve ça debile mais bon...



Hmm... sauf que, et sauf erreur de ma part, d'après mon expérience et ce que je lis sur ce forum, les dalles des PCs comparables, mais moins chers, sont aussi bas de gamme mais apparemment de bien meilleure qualité... à méditer donc....  - en tout cas les défauts sont loin d'être aussi visibles


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Hmm... sauf que, et sauf erreur de ma part, d'après mon expérience et ce que je lis sur ce forum, les dalles des PCs comparables, mais moins chers, sont aussi bas de gamme mais apparemment de bien meilleure qualité... à méditer donc....  - en tout cas les défauts sont loin d'être aussi visibles



Je n'en suis pas sur. On manque pas de PC au boulot et les écrans sont vraiment pas terrible (mais on est pas des graphistes non plus).

Dans le monde PC il est très rare de trouver autre chose que du TN, et l'émulation des 16 millions de couleur est faite par le moniteur, pas par la carte vidéo qui elle gère les 16 millions.

Donc ça ne change pas. D'ailleurs avant j'avais un 19"Acer et j'ai bien vu que c'était pas terrible. Mon 20" Apple est quand même bien mieux dans les dégradés ...


----------



## manustyle (2 Juillet 2008)

Je ne sais pas quelle dalle ils ont mis sur mon MBP Penryn, mais en Glossy elle "dechire" :love:

Je n'avais pas changé depuis + de 4 ans, mais alors la c'est le jour et la nuit avec mon ancien PWB G4 

Et dire que certains me déconseillaient de prendre du glossy, j'en voudrais sur mon pc de bureau maintenant :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Bof , moi j'ai un écran plat dell 15" et c'est beaucoup mieux que sur le macbook...


----------



## IcyPurple (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi je le trouve très bien l'écran de mon MacBook :love: J'ai peut-être eu beaucoup de chance


----------



## marcelpahud (3 Juillet 2008)

IcyPurple a dit:


> Moi je le trouve très bien l'écran de mon MacBook :love: J'ai peut-être eu beaucoup de chance



Idem pour moi, mais je peux comprendre que les professionnel de l'image (ou les amateurs très avertis) se plaignent...

C'est vrai, que si on regarde l'écran pas pile en face au milieu, il n'est pas très homogène (comparable aux problèmes de l'écran de l'iMac 20' j'imagine)... Mais quand on fait du Word et du Web (pas trop souvent sur Clubic où d'ailleurs je n'ai aucun problème...), ça ne dérange pas...


----------



## IcyPurple (3 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Idem pour moi, mais je peux comprendre que les professionnel de l'image (ou les amateurs très avertis) se plaignent...
> 
> C'est vrai, que si on regarde l'écran pas pile en face au milieu, il n'est pas très homogène (comparable aux problèmes de l'écran de l'iMac 20' j'imagine)... Mais quand on fait du Word et du Web (pas trop souvent sur Clubic où d'ailleurs je n'ai aucun problème...), ça ne dérange pas...



Exactement. Mais dans ce cas, les pro ils n'ont qu'à pas acheter de Mac si ils sont au courant des problèmes d'écran


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Idem pour moi, mais je peux comprendre que les professionnel de l'image (ou les amateurs très avertis) se plaignent...
> 
> C'est vrai, que si on regarde l'écran pas pile en face au milieu, il n'est pas très homogène (comparable aux problèmes de l'écran de l'iMac 20' j'imagine)... Mais quand on fait du Word et du Web (pas trop souvent sur Clubic où d'ailleurs je n'ai aucun problème...), ça ne dérange pas...



Le 20" de l'iMac c'est le pire de ce que j'ai eu. Celui du MBP est déjà mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Ils pourraient faire des efforts tout de même , quitte a augmenter le prix...


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ils pourraient faire des efforts tout de même , quitte a augmenter le prix...



Non juste proposer une option : Dalle TN ou Dalle IPS, et hop c'est bon


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi ma dalle sur mon macbook...pas terrible...


----------



## Rémi M (4 Juillet 2008)

Et bien franchement ma dalle est parfaite nikel. Par rapport a vous je n'ai aucun soucis de plastique qui jauni (au endroit des paumes des mains) et ici à la Dalle. Je ne sais pas comment vous faites. Avez-vous au moins fait le réglage de l'écran comme le conseil Dino...????? Moi je l'ai fait et c'est propre. Je ne repasserais jamais sous PC. Et j'ai 14 ans je ne joue même plus sur PC. Je me suis acheté un Wii (J'aime le blanc) et je joue dessus.


Cordialement immortal2.


----------



## calimero007 (23 Juillet 2008)

Si tu prends soin de lire les posts, tu comprendras que le problème ne vient pas d'un réglage defectueux, mais d'un modèle de dalle qui n'est pas terrible.
Même avec un bon profile icc ca ne changeras pas grand chose.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

D'ailleur celle de mon mb noir (garanti) est mauvaise , je peux me la faire remplacer en appellant le sav apple ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Bah moi, personnellement, je n'ai rien remarqué de gênant au sujet de la dalle de mon MacBook


----------



## Kant1 (23 Juillet 2008)

Sur mon Macbook de 2006 (et oui il date!) j'ai le probleme du clignotement de temps en temps.

Mais le plus derangeant c'est les angles de vision, pratiquement nuls dans toutes les directions, et l'impossibilite d'utiliser la macbook quand y'a du soleil (ca c'est a cause de la dalle brillante)

Donc en gros pour les films a plusieurs, c'est nul, quand il fait beau, c'est nul. (comme mon LG Shine d'ailleurs...)


----------



## illuminati (23 Juillet 2008)

Sur MBA la luminosité et l'angle de vision est largement au dessus du MB, qui est c'est vrai une vrai daube au niveau de l'écran !!
Surfer dehors quand il fait beau, sur un MB c'est pas la peine !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah moi, personnellement, je n'ai rien remarqué de gênant au sujet de la dalle de mon MacBook


Achetes-toi des lunettes dans ce cas...


----------



## marcelpahud (23 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Achetes-toi des lunettes dans ce cas...



Ah ben ça c'est de la remarque constructive... :mouais:

C'est pas parce que tu as des problèmes que tout le monde en a... et il est du droit de chacun de dire s'il ne rencontre pas de problème, me trompé-je ? En outre, si quelqu'un dit ne pas avoir de problème, ça ne fait certes pas avancer le schmilblick, mais ça permet de remarquer qu'il s'agit non pas d'un problème général, mais plutôt de la particularité de certains modèles ou de certains utilisateurs, tout simplement...

Pour ma part, je suis très satisfait de la dalle de mon Macbook (acheté en décembre 2007). Comparée à celle de mon vieux Dell portable, elle est nettement meilleure. Il est vrai par contre que l'aspect brillant n'est pas ce qui apporte le plus, surtout si on est à l'extérieur... Mais avec la dalle mate de mon ancien portable, il ne m'étais pas vraiment possible non plus de bosser s'il y avait trop de soleil.... Je trouve par contre que la luminosité de la dalle est tout à fait adaptée à l'utilisation que j'en ai. Et j'apprécie de pouvoir régler aussi finement la luminosité. Encore une fois je n'ai pas beaucoup de points de comparaisons et j'ai l'habitude d'être assez vite satisfait des produits que j'achète... ça évite d'être aigri


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Achetes-toi des lunettes dans ce cas...



J'en porte déjà :mouais:
Et je sors de l'ophtalmo:hein:



marcelpahud a dit:


> Ah ben ça c'est de la remarque constructive... :mouais:
> 
> C'est pas parce que tu as des problèmes que tout le monde en a... et il est du droit de chacun de dire s'il ne rencontre pas de problème, me trompé-je ? En outre, si quelqu'un dit ne pas avoir de problème, ça ne fait certes pas avancer le schmilblick, mais ça permet de remarquer qu'il s'agit non pas d'un problème général, mais plutôt de la particularité de certains modèles ou de certains utilisateurs, tout simplement...
> 
> Pour ma part, je suis très satisfait de la dalle de mon Macbook (acheté en décembre 2007). Comparée à celle de mon vieux Dell portable, elle est nettement meilleure. Il est vrai par contre que l'aspect brillant n'est pas ce qui apporte le plus, surtout si on est à l'extérieur... Mais avec la dalle mate de mon ancien portable, il ne m'étais pas vraiment possible non plus de bosser s'il y avait trop de soleil.... *Je trouve par contre que la luminosité de la dalle est tout à fait adaptée à l'utilisation que j'en ai.* Et j'apprécie de pouvoir régler aussi finement la luminosité. Encore une fois je n'ai pas beaucoup de points de comparaisons et j'ai l'habitude d'être assez vite satisfait des produits que j'achète... ça évite d'être aigri




Ce qui est également mon cas.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> ou de certains utilisateurs, tout simplement...


C'est quoi ce sous entendu ? , tu le gardes pour toi stp.
@ darkpedro : Désolé de mon énervement...mais sur un macbook coreduo la dalle est meilleure..:hein:


----------



## calimero007 (23 Juillet 2008)

@marcelpalaud

C'est à croire que certains le font exprès....
Ce problème concerne un grand nombre des nouveaux Macbook Penryn et non pas les modèles avant 2007.
Je bosse avec bcp de Mac, et sur la vingtaine de Macbook Penryn que l'on a eu, seul 1 n'avait pas le problème.
Un peu chiant d'essayer les échanges à la fnac, car je n'ai jamais réussi à le remplacer par une bonne dalle.
Je vais désormais tenter un échange directement chez Apple pour voir s'ils remplacent la dalle par une dalle d'un autre constructeur.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Le mien est un Core2Duo tout court. C'est un Penryn?

Et comme marcelpahud l'a dit, la luminosité est tout à fait adaptée à l'utilisation de certains utilisateurs, en tout cas moi.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Le mien est un Core2Duo tout court. C'est un Penryn?
> 
> Et comme marcelpahud l'a dit, la luminosité est tout à fait adaptée à l'utilisation de certains utilisateurs, en tout cas moi.


Oui penryn 
Sinon le probleme est aussi sur la rev B (fin 06) et la C (Mai 07) (la B est la plus mauvaise) ca doit être en fonction de la marque de la dalle 
@calimero : mon dégradé sur clubic est le même que sur ton macbook avec la dalle mauvaise..


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui penryn
> Sinon le probleme est aussi sur la rev B (fin 06) et la C (Mai 07) (la B est la plus mauvaise) ca doit être en fonction de la marque de la dalle
> @calimero : mon dégradé sur clubic est le même que sur ton macbook avec la dalle mauvaise..



Mon MacBook date de 2008, et le dégradé de Clubic (si dégradé il y a) ne me gène pas du tout.


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui penryn
> Sinon le probleme est aussi sur la rev B (fin 06) et la C (Mai 07) (la B est la plus mauvaise) ca doit être en fonction de la marque de la dalle
> @calimero : mon dégradé sur clubic est le même que sur ton macbook avec la dalle mauvaise..



Je vois surtout que l'angle de vision de MBP est moins bon que celui du PBG4 ... Je vous le dit, on aurait bientôt des logos DELL sur nos Macs ...


----------



## fredintosh (24 Juillet 2008)

Attention, il me semble que la luminosité maximale de l'écran du MacBook diminue dans des proportions importantes avec le temps.
Lorsque j'ai acheté le mien il y a 2 ans, j'étais frappé par sa luminosité. J'ai retrouvé un post de l'époque :


fredintosh a dit:


> Lorsque l'iBook est placé à côté du MacBook, on a l'impression que son écran est éteint tellement celui du MacBook est lumineux. C'est là un progrès qui me satisfait énormément.
> Je n'ai pas à me plaindre de pixel mort.
> En revanche, j'ai bien noté une légère rémanence (le texte qui s'éclaircit quand on fait défiler l'ascenseur à une certaine vitesse), pas terriblement génante. D'ailleurs, si mon iBook était plus lumineux et autorisait un défilement aussi fluide que le MacBook, peut-être qu'on verrait la même rémanence...
> L'écran brillant est plutôt séduisant dans la plupart des situations. *A côté, l'écran de mon iMac G5 20 pouces paraît fade et sale...* Petit bémol : le rendu des couleurs est très différent des autres écrans que j'ai en ma possession, un peu troublant au début, on a du mal à reconnaître ses propres documents. C'est ni mieux ni moins bien, c'est différent.
> La meilleure définition et le format de l'écran sont aussi très nettement en faveur du MacBook (sur l'iBook, c'était quand même un peu limite).



A présent, si je compare mon MacBook au même iMac G5 de l'époque, la situation s'est inversée : mon iMac G5 paraît avoir des blancs beaucoup plus lumineux, tandis que les blancs sur mon MacBook sont tout fades et jaunâtres...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je vois surtout que l'angle de vision de MBP est moins bon que celui du PBG4 ... Je vous le dit, on aurait bientôt des logos DELL sur nos Macs ...


Moi le choc que j'ai eu , c'était lors du passage du powerbook au macbook : Quelle déception !


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est quoi ce sous entendu ? , tu le gardes pour toi stp.



Aucun sous-entendu, juste que certains utilisateurs ne sont pas satisfaits... c'est tout... tout dépend des attentes que l'on a...

@ Calimero : cf le message d'Etienne000 juste après, tu remarqueras que d'autres modèles sont aussi touchés... Je ne fais qu'apporter ma contribution à un sujet, rien de plus, parce que j'estime qu'il est intéressant d'avoir des avis de tous bords...

@Etienne000 :

Le Powerbook étant une machine pro et le Macbook pas, c'est "normal" qu'il y ait des différences, non ? Le Macbook (à l'instar de l'iMac) est une machine "grand public" qui n'est pas forcément destinée à des utilisateurs pointilleux...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Tu penses qu'avec un ordi a 1399&#8364; , l'utilisateur n'est pas pointilleux ?
Et l'imac est une machine grand public  J'aurais peut-être dû prendre un imac finalement..
Le powerbook est une machine pro certes , mais elle date de 2003 , les technologies ont évolué et les prix aussi..


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le powerbook est une machine pro certes , mais elle date de 2003 , les technologies ont évolué et les prix aussi..



Certes mais coté dalles, ça ne va pas dans le bon sens ...


----------



## pickwick (24 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Moi le choc que j'ai eu , c'était lors du passage du powerbook au macbook : Quelle déception !




oui car c'est sauter l'étape de l'ibook ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

pickwick a dit:


> oui car c'est sauter l'étape de l'ibook ;-)


L'ibook , je le trouve moche (coque grise à l'interieur) et nul...Je prefere l'ibook g3 gris metal  (ceux de 2001..)
Enfin demain : J'appelle apple pour ma dalle de me*de...


----------



## calimero007 (25 Juillet 2008)

si jamais Apple accepte de te changer la dalle tu nous fais signe


----------



## guru1234 (4 Avril 2009)

Sur mon MacBook Late 2007:love: tout va bien...


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2009)

Le dithering est une pratique très courante sur les dalles TNs (et heureusement, car, sans cela, ca serait encore pire), qui sont les dalles les plus répandu du marché (ca par contre malheureusement).

Par exemple sur la plupart des écrans LCD à moins de 500 Euros (pour un 24"), c'est du TN. Et sur la quasi totalité des écrans d'ordinateur portable, c'est du TN (quasi majorité, car par exemple les MacBook Pro et les MacBook Air, ca n'est pas du TN, mais du S-IPS).

Les écrans TN ont l'avantage d'avoir un temps de réponse meilleur en général que les autres technologies (xVA/IPS), mais ont les inconvénients de n'afficher que 262000 couleurs (et donc nécessite du dithering pour simuler un rendu en millions de couleurs) et d'avoir de mauvais angles de vision (surtout pour les angles verticaux).

Cela est malheureusement le fonctionnement normal des dalles TN, et il n'y a donc aucun défaut vis à vis de cela . Ce qui explique qu'Apple ai gagné la Class Action d'ailleurs puisque le comportement constaté est tout à fait normal et ne représente pas un défaut.


----------



## chacha95 (5 Avril 2009)

Ah bon les macbook pro sont en dalle S-IPS ? Sur mon MBP, les angles virent au noir... Etrange pour du IPS, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Le dithering est une pratique très courante sur les dalles TNs (et heureusement, car, sans cela, ca serait encore pire), qui sont les dalles les plus répandu du marché (ca par contre malheureusement).
> 
> Par exemple sur la plupart des écrans LCD à moins de 500 Euros (pour un 24"), c'est du TN. Et sur la quasi totalité des écrans d'ordinateur portable, c'est du TN (quasi majorité, car par exemple les MacBook Pro et les MacBook Air, ca n'est pas du TN, mais du S-IPS).
> 
> ...



Pour les dalles du MBP et du MBA j'ai du mal à te croire :rose:
Les dalles virent au noir et sont de piètre qualité pour un ordi a un tel prix.


----------



## eticha (5 Avril 2009)

Mon premier message sur le forum ! Ca fait longtemps que je yieute les topic et j'ai acheté mon premier mac début février de cette année.

Je désirais apporter mon grain de sel à la discussion. 
Comme vous vous l'imaginez je possède le macbook unibody. Hé bien de mon côté il n'y a aucun problème de dégradé ni aucun autre problème que ce sois.


----------



## Nitiel (5 Avril 2009)

eticha a dit:


> Mon premier message sur le forum ! Ca fait longtemps que je yieute les topic et j'ai acheté mon premier mac début février de cette année.
> 
> Je désirais apporter mon grain de sel à la discussion.
> Comme vous vous l'imaginez je possède le macbook unibody. Hé bien de mon côté il n'y a aucun problème de dégradé ni aucun autre problème que ce sois.



J'ai du mal à de croire


----------



## eticha (5 Avril 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> J'ai du mal à de croire


 :mouais:

Prend le ou prend le pas, il n'y a aucune différence entre mon écran DELL et mon MacBook.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2009)

eticha a dit:


> Mon premier message sur le forum ! Ca fait longtemps que je yieute les topic et j'ai acheté mon premier mac début février de cette année.
> 
> Je désirais apporter mon grain de sel à la discussion.
> Comme vous vous l'imaginez je possède le macbook unibody. Hé bien de mon côté il n'y a aucun problème de dégradé ni aucun autre problème que ce sois.





Tant mieux ! Je suis allé chez un ami vendredi et son écran n'a pas les problèmes qu'on lit à gauche et à droite.


----------



## Nitiel (6 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tant mieux ! Je suis allé chez un ami vendredi et son écran n'a pas les problèmes qu'on lit à gauche et à droite.



Comparer à un autre écran de meuilleur gamme tu vois la différence. mais je n'ai rien dit.


----------

